# Candara : OOC Thread



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2002)

HI.  I've never DM'd on these boards before, but I am a very experienced DM in RL, and this message board looks like it's workable.  OK, here's the deal.

I'm starting a new campaign online, and need a few PCs.  The campaign setting will eventually (If all goes according to plan) allow for PC's to get involved in kingdom politics and possibly a full-scale war or two(Or 10, depending on how bloodthirsty you guys are hehe).  Anybody who likes combat AND politics is sure to enjoy themselves, and if you're looking to become a nobleman(or woman) or perhaps start your own kingdom with the help of your 'friends' (The other adventurers) Then join right up!

Starting level will be 6, and I'm allowing standard races and classes from the PHB, and anything else you want from PHB or DMG (This campaign will be running off the basics).  
If you're interested, then reply to this post stating your character concept (Name, race, class, alignment, but no hard stats or such).  Once I've found 4-6 character concepts I think will work good in the campaign, I'll ask those people to work up their characters, and I'll give them the Char. Gen. rules we'll be using.

OH, BTW, you'll have to decide amongst yourself what alignment to be, just keep in mind 2 things.
A) your alignment will affect how the game is approached. (Evil Overlords, Benevelant Leaders, or Uncaring Monarchs?)
B) I won't allow any characters with opposite alignments (If any characters are good, none are evil and vice-versa, same with law/chaos.)  That means if there's even 1 paladin, nobody will be either chaotic OR evil.  work it out amongst yourselves.  

IF all goes according to plan, I should be posting character generation rules by the weekend.  Good luck and Please reply if interested.


----------



## drs (Nov 28, 2002)

Sounds great, it's what some people have been dying for so I've read (Creamstreaks thread).

I'd be for playing a human character of either Good or Neutral alignment. Class wise I'm a little unsure, possibly a barbarian without as much of the customary savagery, or a rogue/paladin (Dirty Harry). Give me a little time to think about it then I'll make it concrete.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 28, 2002)

Hrm... the mention of my last thread is noted. Alright, I think I can manage to join in this as a player.

Now what to prepare...

I nominate Chaotic Good as our corner Alignment. That removes Lawful Good and Lawful Neutral.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 28, 2002)

WOOHOO!!!! I bear garyh to a game!

My character concept is Finnegan mac Morn, human Fighter/Rogue. Culture would be psuedo-Celtic Irish/Scot. Is it a homebrew world?
Chaotic Good or Neutral Good is my prefernce.
I plan on taking the Leadership Feat, so let me know if this is OK.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 28, 2002)

Huzzah!  Politics!

I would play a half-elf rogue/bard, eventually taking the spymaster PrC;  under the cover of a simple wandering minstrel I would roam the land, gradually building up a vast information-gathering network.  My ends will depend on my alignment, of course- either Chaotic Neutral (assuming we all agree on the chaotic good corner), meaning I would be an independent spirit whose goals would be money and power, but mostly to test my skills against the world; or chaotic good, meaning I would use my theoretical spy network to do my best to insure the freedom of others.  No name as of yet....


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2002)

yes, the world is homebrewed, but based loosely on several other campaign worlds.  I'm currently working up a detailed history, but for now just think of it as your basic generic D&D campaign, some details follow.

The continent you are on is called Rekbar.  There are currently 5 major countries on Rekbar, each having managed to survive the Great War (to be detailed in upcomign installments)

the Kelt Imperium (major Align= LE),
the Realms of Ukko (major Align= LG),
Extoria (major Align= NE),
the Jormungand Wasteland (major Align = CN), and 
Candara (major Align= CG)

For those worried about the pantheon, there are innumerable minor dieties(basically any you could think of, but they're considered Minor dieties in this campaign).
The Major Dieties (non-race specific) are as follows :
Ukko - God of Air/Good
Thor - God of Storms
Loki - God of chaos
Mystra - Godess of Magic
Aphrodite - Godess of Beauty
Mars - God of War
Necron - God of Death
Meilikki - Goddess of Nature

If anybody has any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Priest (Nov 28, 2002)

*Brock ap Malian* Half elven *CL* Fighter 2, Bard 4  *AL* NG 

Brief info: Hair: light sandy brown,  Eyes storm blue (grey blue) Mannerisms: Brock is a silent fellow who goes from being very happy in appearance to somber, and thoughtful. He has two items that are special two him, His bow ( a well used longbow) which he made with his fathers guidance when Brock reached adulthood., and a well read journal of his great grandfathers about many things including life, violin making, various songs, and spells written into crevices, and the footnotes of the entries. 

(Skills I will focus on are Craft: (Bowmaking); Perform ( Violin) Craft (Violin making) Perform (Guitar) Perform (Jigs& Reels), and Ride )


 (Will you allow stuff from the _Dragon_ Articles, Namely the Swashbuckler stuff, and the Masterwork Performances. If not its fine) Also a psuedo Celtic society) Would focus on the Ride skill, and Archery a lot.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 28, 2002)

(Name, race, class, alignment, but no hard stats or such)

Gustaf, Human, Fighter/Sorcerer, Chaotic Good/Neutral Good

Gustaf is nephew of Gustave the XIII, The King of Steal, a powerful man who lacked the ability to use spell-arts, but was also extremely resistant to magic. Gustave was killed in a tragic battle between himself and the Edilritter, though Gustaf knows nothing of this. Gustaf's father was transformed into a dragon when he was 7 years old, and was undergoing the firebrand ceremony. 

*In more detail*
Gustaf's Family Line

Gustave I, King of Finney
|
V
>Gustave XII , King of Finney
->Gustave XIII, the Exile, Lord of Hahn Nova, killed by the Edilritter
->Phillippe I, Brother of Gustave the Exile, Half Brother of Gustave XIV, killed in the firebrand tragedy
->Gustave the XIV, Half Brother to Gustave and Phillipe, killed by Gustave
-->Phillippe II, Son of Phillippe I, now known as Gustaf to conceal his identity

Gustave XIII was exiled because his anima (spirit) lacked the ability to appropriately move the ebb and flow of energy in magic, which all kings in Finney were expected to be gifted with. He later usurped a minor lord under the count of jade, and eventually started a war with his home country after his fathers death. He killed Gustave the XIV, his half brother, and became the new ruler of Finney. He soon forfeited the title to his brother Phillippe, and created his own duchy, called Hahn Nova.

The people did not accept Phillippe as king because he had not undertaken the firebrand ceremony as a child. This ceremony is a test of a persons own magical strength, and the ability to control it. It must be performed during youth, or the forces involved could transform a person into a monster as it consumes their anima.

His son, Phillippe the second would undertake the ceremony, but was stabbed in the stomach by an assassin during it. His father, in the process, grasped the firebrand and executed the assassin, but was consumed by his own anima, and turned into a red dragon. This dragon flew off with Phillippe the second in hand, and mystery shrouds what would happen to the younger Phillippe.

Gustave, however, would eventually be slain by the edilritter, a powerful creature that immitated Gustave himself to usurp his power. After this happened, Gustaves fine non-magical sword would disappear. Soon, the Firebrand too would be taken to master Cielmer, a caretaker of the now deceased royal family.

Phillippe was eventually taken from his father, who had been attempting to hoard his own son. Phillippe the I, as a red dragon, eventually forgot his entire human history, and now thinks himself entirely draconic, hoarding treasure and commiting himself to evil. Phillippe the II would be renamed Gustaf to conceal his identity. His caretaker is master Cielmer who has provided him with his fathers weapon.

Gustaf will likely fight with two weapons, a longsword and his fathers sword (masterwork non-magical steel (adamantium) bastard sword), and later on; the Firebrand (+x magical flaming/flaming burst longsword). He will have 2 or more levels in fighter, and 2 or more levels in sorcerer in order to best entail his magical/mundane abilities. He will have a few motivations from the start, incuding discovering his uncles fate, slaying his own father who has become a horribly evil red dragon, and hunting down the Edilritter. He also would like to reclaim the Finney kingdom for himself, from the bureocracy (magocracy) that currently controls the old kingdom.

What do you think?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 28, 2002)

Alright, some campaign setting questions,

What would the equivelent of Finney be: A magocracy headed originally by a sorcerer king, now run by a beurocratic and aristocratic group of wizards with no-use-for-a-king.

What would the equivelent of Hahn-Nova be: A small duchy/county headed by a democracy, that believes in treating everyone equally whether they are a mage, man, soldier, smith, or govorner. Always has a lord, but this lord tends to be elected because of his strength of mind, not strength of blade or good looks.


----------



## Tordek (Nov 28, 2002)

Still room for one more?


----------



## drs (Nov 28, 2002)

'k I decided on a character and did a quick description.

*Thomas Reaver*, male human Bbn1/Ftr4/Rog1, CG.

_Description:_ Tommy is well built, tall, and has a light tan. He wears black pants a gray shirt and has a black coat. Across the front of his chest he has a set of eight throwing daggers slotted into place in two sashes, forming an "X". In place on the rear of his coat is a long sword in a black sheath.

Reason for class selection (Plus a very loose description of background, emphasis on loose):
Rog1 - Would be Thomas's starting class, working as a merchant's sneak in his late teens. So the majority of points into bluff, intimidate, forgery, and the general rogue skills (ms etc.).   
Bbn1 - Due to a slaughter of his home town that he escaped, he harbors a great hatred for the slaughterers. And thus _rages_ solely when in combat with the slaughterers. Could change this class to Ranger though I don't think it conveys the sense of bloodlust for the slaughterers as well. Skill points into wilderness lore/intimidate.
Ftr4 - Doing as adventurers do Tommy encountered trouble and choose to deal with it using his sword. Possibly taking Leadership so as to create a band of men to fight for "the cause", skill points into Knowledge (Tactics) etc.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 28, 2002)

Grrrr wrong SN again... on the university, on my laptop and on my home PC all different sign in names hehe, sucky. But will just have to do and remind myself to look which name I'm currently signed in with before I post buutt... nevermind 

I'll just extrapolate my character from another game to 6th level.
Female Elven Psion (Nomad)


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 28, 2002)

I'd be interested in playing Kerith Lockshiel, a Paladin who lives by his own Hand.
He is not a member of a stuffy Paladin Order - he was just botn with the ability to see what Good and Right was.

What's that you said about "if a Paladin, than no Evil OR Chaotic"?
Since when does the paladin class say anything about "no chaotics"?  

I do see a 







> "While they cannot abide evil acts by their companions, they are otherwise willing to work with a variety of people quite different from themselves."



A littel variety of outlook leads for spicier in-character dialogue.

And trust me, I can play a paladin. But if our ideas of paladins don't eventually gel, than I could just play him as a LG Ftr/Clr. (He'd actually be a bit stronger that way - he just wouldn't have a Mount)

edit: added hyperlink, and if we have too many players for the game that want to play, I volunteer my 'place' for someone else (especially if it's someone's first game and they want to play).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 28, 2002)

Since you didn't give a max number of players, I'd like to join in a good game of politics too.
 I too would have liked a LG character, a cleric. (though NG could work too).

*Father Antonio d'Este*
He's a benevolent religious leader, that cares a lot about his people, and would like to see every people prosper in peace. He's a dreamer, but knows very well that evil exists and how to deal with it. Before becoming the spiritual leader, he was the judge of his community, and everyone knew that when father Antonio forgave a person, he truly deserved that, and that he never condamned an innocent. He serves is people with no pride or arrogance, cause he knows very well that a proud leader sooner or later will make his people suffer. He can't stand injustice, though he'll always seek a non-violent way to react. His constant care and concern has made his hair turn grey before time, and he will seem a common lean (unlike many others) priest, clad in a simple dark rope, until you notice his eyes, surprisingly light, almost like ice, that seem to look into your soul.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 28, 2002)

*Am I too late?*

Here is my character idea...

Talisian De'Artain is an elf Necromancer. (6th level neutral good)
He is the illigitimate son of the vizer to the Realms of Ukko's ruler. He has been thrown out of his fathers house for falling in love with the daughter of the king of the Jormungand Wasteland. He is very un-elvish in the fact that he has no problem being around barbarians and the "lower classes".
Tal (as he is called) specialises in Conjuration spells (not as a school specialization.. just a preference) and is always looking to perfect his art. His main objective will be to bring the Realms and the Wasteland together as a fighting force.
The reason he is a Necromancer is that he was raised in the outlands in a town called Quinath. 
Quinath is a town run by a kindly necromancer who wanted to create a place where people could come and commune with thier loved ones who had passed on. Tal was born there and did not know who his father was until his 85th birthday. Tal sees necromancy as a way to improve the lives of both the living and the dead. He would never use evil spells.


----------



## National Acrobat (Nov 29, 2002)

*Is it too late?*

If it isn't too late, I'll introduce Ariel de Morceaux. Ariel is a 6th level cleric of Aphrodite, who likes to use her "people" skills for the betterment of her Church and her friends. Intrigue, passion and a desire to help those who cannot help themselves (think in a heroic bard with no clue type way) drives her on. She was born to poor parents, but was early on obviously a beautiful child. As a teenager she was allowed to join the Church of Aphrodite and became a successful acolyte. She has been in several adventuring parties due to her "people" skills. She has a natural affinity for charm spells.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 29, 2002)

Finnegan Mac Morn
Human Rogue 3/Fighter 2/Cleric of Frelnyr 1 AL:NG or CG (whichever works better with the Party)

Born to Arnbull Mac Morn of the Clan Mac Morn of Caer Eurodynne, Finnegan was destined to assume the Mantle of Clan Chief following his father and all of his Forefathers before him as Guardian of the Northern Marches. Not only were the Mac Morn's engaged in ceaseless war with the Goblin tribes of the North, but they were also, quite secretly, involved in a war to undermine the corrupt Emperor. All this changed when, on the eve of his 13th birthday, a vicious attack by Clan Druagh (Loyalist forces allied with the Kelt Emperor) caused havoc among Clan Mac Morn. Nearly all of the Clan was killed or hauled off to face slavery, torture or worse at the hands of the Druagh and the Emperor's Crellaigh (Lawkeepers). Finnegan would have suffered a similar fate, had not Auldurveg (his father's Advisor) spirited the youth away to the care of allies to the South. Under the tutelage of Agents in a half dozen cities, Finnegan grew wise in the ways of Stealth, Intrigue and War. The young boy grew into a young Man on raids against the Emperor's tax collectors, his favored Merchant Houses and even against his Crellaigh. There came a day when Auldurveg returned to the young Mac Morn, bearing a parcel wrapped in bear fur. Within the furs was a Sword both long of blade and handle.
'This is Brellaign, your father's blade. I returned North when I had delivered you and found the Sword lying in the charred ruins of Caer Eurodynne. 
'Brellaign…' Finnegan mused, 'Dawn-Hand'. 
'It is time for you to take up your father's blade, Finn…and to receive the calling of Frelnyr, Patron God of the Clan Mac Morn.'
And so Auldurveg brought to Finnegan his Birthright, and set him upon a most Dire and Fell course, for his Wyrrd was to challenge and destroy the Emperor himself. 
Now Auldurveg has sworn himself to Finnegan, and the young Finnegan has set out to defeat his Nemesis. Traveling abroad in the hopes of gaining allies, Finnegan has embarked on a Path that might take years or even decades to accomplish, but he is a patient man.  

OOC: Frelnyr is a Minor God of the North, Patron of Heroes, Bravery, and Warfare against Tyranny. Domains: Fate, Good, Luck, and War. Favored Weapon: Greatsword.

Brellaign will be a magic Greatsword. Will you allow the  'Leveled Treasures' rules from Dragon #289? The sword would be +2 equivalent initially, but would have the option of increasing in power by spending Exp. If you don't have the Dragon, I could type up the progression etc… It would be very cool to have the Sword's power 'Awakened' as I move along in story/play. 


Auldurveg is a Wizard (Diviner) Cohort Level 5.

OK, let me know if this is OK
-Ron


----------



## Tordek (Dec 1, 2002)

Felosial Naïl
Female Elf (Half elf/Half Unseelie) Psion (Nomad) 6
Medium-size humanoid
HD: 6d4 + 0 (20hp)
PP: 15 + 26 (41pp)
Init: +12
Speed: 30ft
AC: 22 (+6 dex, +2 large wooden shield, +4 Inertial Armor)
Attacks: longbow +11
Damage: 1d8 longbow
SQ/SA: Elven racial traits, psicrystal
Saves: Fort: +2, Ref: +8, Will +3 (+5 vs enchantments)
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 23, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 12
Skills: Escape Artist +10, Psicraft (+10), Knowledge Psionics (+10), Concentration (+9), Intuit Direction (+5), search +3, Spot +3, Listen +3, Hide +25, Move Silently +20
Feats: Improved Initiative, Resculp Mind, Inertial Armor, Psionic Focus (Psychoportation), Greater Psionic Focus (Psychoportation)
Appearance: Age 82, height 5'2", 126 lbs
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: None
Languages: Common, Elven, Auran

Powers: (DC 1d20 +Ability Modifier (6) +Power Level, +5 for psychoportation powers.)
0 - level Psion Powers (talents)
Minor body adjustment
Burst
Know direction
Inkling
Far hand

1st - level Psion Powers
Deceleration
Spider climb
Call Weaponry

2nd - level Psion Powers
Mass Deceleration
Chameleon

3rd - level Psion Powers
Time Hop

Psionic Combat Modes:
Ego Whip
Empty Mind
Mind Blast
Mental Barrier
Id insinuation

Displays:
See PsiHB exept for:

Visual (Vi):
Manifester covered in black flames for the duration of the power.

Material (Ma):
A visible bright green matrix appears around the target area or target for a brief moment and disappears after one round. The matrix is utterly inert.
(You know, a 3D grid of bright green lines)

Auditory (Au):
From the manifester's vicinity or in the vicinity of the power's subject (manifester's choice), a high-pitched sound issues, eerily akin to a panicked scream. The sound grows in a heartbeat from hardly noticable to as loud as a loud scream, which can be heard within 100 feet. At the manifester's option, the instantaneous sound can be so soft that it can only be heard within 15 feet with a succesfull Listen check (DC 10). Some powers describe unique auridoty displays.


Equipment:
Nestiphae (Hostile Quick Psicrystal)
masterwork longbow
Psionatrix of Psychoportation (+1 Psychoportation powers save DC)
Skin of the Chameleon (+15 hide)
Boots of the Dark Elves (+10 move silently and spiderclimb)
large wooden shield
2 quivers of 25 masterwork arrows
5 psionic tatoos of lesser body adjustment

Gear:
Bedroll
Blanket
2 grapling hooks
50' silk rope
10 days worth of trail rations
Small Mirror
Sissors
Razor
Dagger
flint and steel
1lb soap
empty sack
2 waterskins
a set of dice
a deck of playing cards
8gp and change

Deceleration 
Psychoportation (Dex) 
Level: Psion 1
Display: Au, Ma
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target: One creature
Duration: 1 minute/level 
Saving Throw: Reflex negates
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 1
You warp space around an individual, hindering the subject’s ability to move. The subject’s speed and maximum jumping distances are both halved. These effects count as enhancement penalties (so multiple uses of this power do not stack).

Mass Deceleration
Psychoportation (Dex) 
Level: Psion 2
Display: Au, Ma
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target: One creature/level
Duration: 1 minute/level 
Saving Throw: Reflex negates
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 3
As deceleration except it affects more targets.


The child of an Unseelie Nymph and an Elven thrall, Felosial was born in a twisted and dark wood far to the cold North. Beneath the corrupted branches of her mothers wood, she lived her life shrouded in twilight and ever roaming the shadows beneath the endless trees... searching...

Her mother had felt the strange power since she carried her in her womb. And when Felosial finally first looked upon the cold dark wood in the North a shiver went through the forest, and her mother rejoiced. Her child, a gifted one.

As the years passed the twisted wood expanded under the influence of the new evil that resided under its leaves. And along with the corruption, fueled by the newborn, Felosial and her mother grew strong. 

The evil and corrupted forest of Felosial and her mother was greatly feared in the lands around. What went into those woods never appeared again. The only thing that ever returned from those woods were the endless echos of screams from deep within that black maze.

One day the gloom of the wood was pierced by lights. A group of men wielding torches had entered the wood, seeking to slay the evil that resided within. The evil and corruption that was ever spreading across the surrounding lands. The bold men of that band of tresspassers sealed their fate the moment they made their first fire in the forest. The small campfire, lit to cook a decent meal meant fire, fire in the forest. Such insolence would not go unpunished and quickly the Nymph and her daughter decended upon the unweary adventurers.

But there is no escape from Felosial and the wrath of a Nymph scorned. Several of them fell under the charm of the Nymph and turned quickly on their friends. The others now seeing their friends turn on them before they could even reach for their weapons ran, they ran for their lives. From the corners of their eyes they caught glimpses of a long haired slender shape walking towards them. They ran as fast as they could but no matter how hard they didn't lose their persuer, and it came closer...

They tried to run but somehow they didn't get away from their stalker and the lone figure simply followed them untill they were exhausted. Then a giggle echod in their minds and within seconds several black arrows flashed through the shadows and put an end to their pitifull existances.

Felosial grew to become a young woman and her mother felt that it was time for her to explore a the world and seek to uncover more of her powers that lay buried deep within her mind. Because in the forest she was strong and wielded great mental powers but outside of the forest her power dwindled and she was to rely on just her basic powers. Now she was to venture beyond the walls of twisted wood and shadow and devellop het skills in the world beyond her mothers realm. It was her mothers wish so she complied.

Felosial's mother:
Nymaii
Unseelie Nymph Druid10/Bligher6

notes and campaign possibilities for the DM: 
*Mentally bound to her mothers twisted wood Felosial's power is greatly enhanced there. 
(possibilities, she is 5 levels higher in the corrupted wood, or she has access to many powerfull spelllike abilities or such)
*As the daughter of a Unseelie Nymph it is uncertain what kind of abilities she might devellop during the rest of her life.


----------



## Tordek (Dec 1, 2002)

sigh wrong account, I'm forsaken one


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

Curse multiple accounts and multiple computers which are all auto signed in on other accounts!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 2, 2002)

Well, you only need to clear cookies to get rid of that.

And didn't jemal say something like this


> If you're interested, then reply to this post stating your character concept (Name, race, class, alignment, but no hard stats or such). Once I've found 4-6 character concepts I think will work good in the campaign, I'll ask those people to work up their characters, and I'll give them the Char. Gen. rules we'll be using.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 2, 2002)

I would be interested in joining in as well, if there's still spaces open, or if you're still considering apps.

I have two concepts, really.  Either a nearly noble duelist type (rake/swashbuckler type), or a Bbn/Druid of Loki (more a shamanistic type than anything else).  Seems like there's a strongly religious bent with the group, so that might be highly interesting.  

Here they are:

Lianna: Bard 2/Fighter 4 (If you allow either QF or War, she'd take either Rake or Swashbuckler)

Lianna is the 4th daughter of a minor noble house.  As such, she's got the benefits of being a noble (access to trainers, money, etc), but is effectively useless to the family.  The 1st or 2nd daughters might prove useful, but with 5 brothers and 3 sisters, she's really just there because it would be unseemly to get rid of her.  As such, she tends to amuse herself, and keep out of her family's way.  She's developed a fondness both for slumming and for fighting - nobles are deucedly easy to provoke, and honor duels are a perfectly acceptable form of combat.  

Most of her life is devoted primarily to amusing herself in one way or another - she's a true epicurian.  She enjoys fighting, she enjoys drinking, she enjoys singing.  And her position and family let her exercise them as she will.

OR

Gramask, Bbn 1/Druid 5

Gramask fits many people's idea of the half-orc - savage, feral,brutish.  But those that spend time with him find a deep seated gentleness, and a love of life that few peaceful clerics can match.  Gramask was raised by his orcish tribe until late childhood.  He learned to fight, to hunt, and to survive.  But he didn't fit his tribe - he had qualms about killing, never taking part in bloodsports.  He was strangely weak compared to his brothers, but smarter and less comfortable with the tribal life.  Eventually he fell in with a druid sharing the tribe's land, and since then has spent his time alternating between tending his druid groves and animals and travelling to cities to attempt to disrupt those stodgy city dwellers and their rules and pretentions.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi, I'd also like to submit two character concepts.  I'd be happy to play either one, whichever would fit better.


Athelgir
Human Barbarian 4 / Rogue 2
Chaotic Good

Athelgir is a young warrior from the barbarian tribes, seeking to make a name and a kingdom for himself.  He is generous and unable to turn a blind eye to those in need, but also reckless in his pursuit of what he decides 'needs to be done.'  He cherishes freedom, believeing that most rulers are corrupt and unwilling to do their own fair share.

In game terms, Athelgir is a powerful attacking, fast, lightly armored warrior who doubles as a scout and archer.  He eschews armor most of the time, though he'll use things that don't hinder him too much (mithral shirt, magic bracers, occaisionally leather or studded leather).  Rogue levels give him sneak attack, as well as move silently and hide.



Elwent Leondrahne
Human Wizard 5 / Fighter 1
Neutral

Elwent cares the most about his own magical power, grudgingly aiding his friends when he has too.  No one else ever seems to do anything right in his eyes.  He might become a power behind the throne or even a contender for power in his own right, because from his point of view, 'who could do it better?'

In terms of game mechanics, Elwent focuses on wind and lightning magic, and more specifically on evocation and utility spells.  He has fighter levels mostly so he can use a sword, and also because he comes from a martial background.  His skills focus on magic/history knowledge, languages, and a few points in intimidate (his preferred method of interaction).


----------



## Jemal (Dec 2, 2002)

First, Creamsteak's question

Your outline of Finney is an almost perfect description for the Kelt Imperium.  As for Hahn-Nova, I'm specifically leaving the smaller countries vague so we can fill in details such as this.  Assume it's one of the smaller countries near the Kelt Imperium.

As for Players, I've chosen these 5.

National Acrobat - Ariel De Morceaux
Argent - Talisian De'Artain
Creamsteak - Gustaf
drs - Thomas Reaver
Uriel_fire_of_Heaven - Finnegan Mac Morn

Sorry to the rest of you who didn't make it, but if you want, you can talk to one of these 5 about becoming their cohort, if they take the Leadership feat.  
To those who are in, welcome aboard.  Here's how you'll be makeing your characters.

We'll be using the standard point-buy system with 32 points.  Just choose the # you want for a specific stat from the table below, and pay that many points.  After you're done, add any racial modifiers, and then increase one of your stats by 1 for having your 4th level(Indicate which stat this is, pls)
 8= 0 points
 9= 1 point
10= 2 points
11= 3 points
12= 4 points
13= 5 points
14= 6 points
15= 8 points
16=10 points
17=13 points
18=16 points

You each get 6 levels, you can take any PC class from the PHB, and also if you want, the aristocat (NPC)class from the DMG.  It fits in well with this type of campaign.

Equipment; anything you can afford out of the PHB/DMG, you each get 15,000 GP, and can't spend more than 6,000 on a single item.  You can, however, pool your resources to buy a house or build a keep, buy land, etc.  This pooling can't be used for magic items, but CAN exceed the 6,000 GP.

You can take any feat/skill you could normally take from the PHB/DMG, but I'm not allowing any other sources as of yet.

I'm also using the "Reputation" score in this game.  This decides how well the leaders of the various countries regard/know you, and how much money you pull in from any lands you may happen to hold.  (Land costs 500GP/acre for those who want to own estates.)
your Reputation score is calculated as following : 

Every level of Aristocrat = +1
Every 2 levels of Paladin or Cleric = +1 
Every 5 levels of Other class = +1 
Every point of charisma bonus = +1 
Ever 4 acres of land owned = +1
Leadership feat = +2 

If you do take the leadership feat, you do NOT start with a cohort, though you can start with followers.  Anyone who wants to attract a cohort has to do it in-game.

If there are anymore questions, just ask them here.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 2, 2002)

Damn.  I was too slow.  

I'm up for cohorting with anyone that needs a cohort to cavort.  Err.

Anyway, just casting my hat into the cohort ring.  Email me iff'n you're interested.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 2, 2002)

*clarification*

whoops missed one... 
Lichtenhart, your Father Antonio d'Este is in too.
That brings the total up to 6, assuming nobody drops out.

Oh, and btw, peeps..  After characters are done I'll be starting a new thread to post the actual gaming in.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 2, 2002)

darn, too late too.  Darn board downness....


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 2, 2002)

*Ariel de Morceaux*

Ariel de Morceaux
Human		Female
5’5”	102lbs.   Red/Green
Cleric 6 (Aphrodite)
S: 8		0 points
I: 14		6 points
W: 18		10 points + Periapt of Wisdom +2
D: 10		2 points
CN: 12		4 points
CH: 17   	10 points +1 for 4th level

Alignment: Chaotic Good

Reputation Score: 6 (3 for levels, 3 for Charisma)

AC: 16		HP:  39  (9 at first, rolls of 4,7,3,6,5 +5 for con)

Domains: 	Charm (Granted Power: Charisma Increase of +4 for 1/minute per day)
		Healing
BAB: +4

Melee: +4 Light Mace D: 1-6, Crit x2

Saves: F/R/W	+7/+3/+10

Feats: 		Spell Focus: Enchantment
		Combat Casting
		Skill Focus: Diplomacy
		Skill Focus: Bluff

Skills (45 points)

Concentration +10 (9 ranks)
Knowledge: Religion +11 (9 ranks)
Diplomacy +14 (9 ranks + skill focus)
Bluff +7 (2 ranks CC-4 points + Skill Focus)
Innuendo +6 (2 ranks CC-4 points)
Profession: Herbalist +10 (6 ranks)
Perform +5 (storytelling, oratory) (2 ranks CC-4 points)

Spells per Day 
5/4+1/4+1/3+1
Base DC is 14 + spell level, except enchantment spells which are 16 + spell level

Items

+2 Mithril Chain Shirt (5,100gp)
Heward’s Handy Haversack (2,000gp)
+1 Light Mace (2,305gp)
Periapt of Wisdom +2 (4,000gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000gp)
Silver Holy Symbol (25gp)

570gp left to buy mundane stuff with

Ariel is a stunning red head with a knack for flair. She dresses to show off her looks, with a mithril shirt hiding under her clothes in case she finds her self in trouble. Or as the case usually is with her, trouble tends to locate her. She generally cannot refuse a well meaning chance to aid someone, especially lovers or those who would commit deeds of heroic proportions done in the name of passion and love. She loves to play the games of intrigue and more often than not, the Church of Aphrodite tends to find itself weaving the very same sordid tales. Always meaning well, Ariel’s chaotic nature tends to show, as she plunges head first in to action before thinking the course of action through. A typically passionate red head, this tends to cloud her otherwise staunch belief in common sense. Usually her friends can steer her clear to the right path if they just catch her before she bolts for it.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 2, 2002)

Alright, I'll also toss my hat into the cohort-playing-ring.  Although Dead_radish would seem to have dibs....


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 2, 2002)

2 bad, seems like this oppertunity to play with The Great O' Creamy One will pass by


----------



## Jemal (Dec 2, 2002)

Well, that's 1 character done.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 2, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Well, that's 1 character done. *



Talisian De’Artain

Mage/Necromancer level 6 Neutral Good
(Opposed school: Illusion)
High Elf.  Age: 124 Weight 116lbs Eyes: Silver gray Hair: Black
Strength: 10 Dex: 13 Con: 10 Int: 19 (+1 from level) Wis: 10 Cha: 13
Reputation: +2
Hit Points: 19 Ref: +3 Fort: +2 Will: +5 BAB: +3

Feats:
1)	Spell Penetration
2)	Spell focus: Conjuration
3)	Improved Initiative

Wizard Feats
1)	Scribe Scroll (bonus)
2)	Familiar: Cat (Class Ability)
3)	Spell Mastery (to be decided later)

Class Skills
1)	Knowledge Arcana: 9 
2)	Knowledge History: 9
3)	Knowledge: Kingdoms and Nobles: 9
4)	Concentration: 3
5)	Spellcraft: 9
6)	Scry: 9

Cross Class Skills:
1)	Diplomacy: 3

Magic Items:
+1 Ring of Protection
+2 Bracers of Armor
Cloak of Resistance
Hand of the Mage (keeps concealed in public)
Wand of Monster Summoning 2 (50 charges)
Quiver of Ehlonna (for wands, staves and rods)

(total cost for magic is 14,300 GP)

(magic item adds are NOT done to stats. and Skills are Rank only)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 2, 2002)

Father Antonio d'Este
Human Male
5’8” 130 lbs. Grey/Ice Blue
Cleric 6 (Chrystalla)
STR: 10 2 points
DEX: 14 6 points
CON: 12 4 points
INT: 14 6 points
WIS: 18 10 points +2 Periapt of Wisdom
CHA: 13 4 points +1 for 4th level
Alignment: Neutral Good

Reputation Score: 4 (3 for levels, 1 for Charisma)

AC: 17 HP: 44 (9 at first, 6 every level thereafter, +5 for con)

Domains: Knowledge (Granted Power: All Knowledge skills are class skills. You cast divinations at +1 caster level.)
Protection (Granted Power: You can generate a protective ward, a spell-like ability to grant someone you touch a resistance bonus on her next saving throw equal to your level. Activating this power is a standard action. The protective ward is an abjuration effect with a duration of 1 hour that is usable once per day.)

BAB: +4

Melee: +4 Quarterstaff, 1d6, Crit x2
Ranged: +7 Light Crossbow, 1d8 Crit 19-20 x2

Saves: F/R/W +7/+5/+10

Feats: Cosmopolitan (Sense Motive), Skill Focus (Sense Motive), Extra Turning, Divine Cleansing

Skills (45 points)
Concentration +10 (9 ranks)
Diplomacy +7 (5 ranks +2 sinergy)
Heal +12 (6 ranks +2 healer's kit)
Knowledge: Religion +10 (8 ranks)
Knowledge: Law +10 (8 ranks)
Sense Motive +14 (9 ranks +2 cosmopolitan +2 skill focus)

Spells per day: 5 / 4+1 / 4+1 / 3+1 ( DC 14 / 15 / 16 / 17 )
Turning attempts per day: 8

Items
Pearl of Power (2nd level) (4,000 gp)
Periapt of Wisdom +2 (4,000gp)
Ring of Sustenance (2500gp)
Breastplate +1 (1,350 gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000gp)
Masterwork Light Crossbow (335 gp)

3 acres of land (1500 gp)

Masterwork Bolts, 10 (70 gp)
Healer's Kit (50 gp)
Antitoxin (50 gp)
Pony (30 gp)
Flask of Holy Water (25 gp)
Cart (15 gp)
Bullseye Lantern (12 gp)
Silvered Dagger (10 gp)
Ink vial (8 gp)
Spell Components Pouch (5 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
Bit and Bridle (2 gp)
Wooden Holy symbol (1 gp) (an open book on a shield)
Flint and Steel (1 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
2 days worth of Trail Rations (1 gp)
4 sheets of parchment and an inkpen (1 gp)
Winter Blanket (5 sp)
5 Oil Flasks (5 sp)

30 gp
________________________________________________

"Thank you again, Father Antonio."
"Oh, please, Angelina don't say that anymore. And remember, if you need anything, you can find me here. May all the blessings fall upon you, your husband and your sons."
Angelina walked away with a basket full of bread, eggs and cheese.
"Who's that priest, mum?"
"He's Father Antonio d'Este, Daniel"
"Este? Wasn't an Este the man who convicted dad ?"
"It's actually him. He's also a judge."
"And don't you hate him for what he's done to dad?"
"Hate him? Do you know what you're saying, dear? That man saved your father. Let me tell you this: another judge would have easily sent dad to the galleys or directly to the gallows. On the contrary Father Antonio said...

_"I find you guilty of theft and assault. I know you're not a bad man, and you did it because you were desperate. But what you did is wrong, you could have seriously hurt someone because you were too proud to ask for help. Your family though deserves assistance, not punishment. Since you know a little carpentry I'll send you to Sirania, where they're working on the new bridge. You'll stay there at the service of master Brentford till the bridge is up. I'll take care of your wife and your sons till then. Work well, the sooner the bridge is up, the sooner you'll be back. If you manage to learn something you'll probably find a job at your return. Don't make me regret about this decision."_

..."Really? Dad said priests are only good at eating and stealing."
"Your father sometimes talks nonsense. That man was an Este, and he had more money than what we will ever see in all our life. And he gave pretty much all in charity when he became a priest. He kept a little farm, and even there all the poors of the city can go and be offered a meal. He got the road fixed, the new mill done and he's slowly making life in this town worth living, without taking anything for himself. You'd call this eating and stealing?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 2, 2002)

*Quinath: city of the spirits*

Taisian was seated in the dark with his love beside him and both were tired from the constant dodging of her father. Like Tal's father, he did not approve of the two of them together.

“Let me tell you the story, my love, of how the city of Quinath was founded.” Talisian said to his beloved. “Gandran the Wise had lost his family to a goblin raid and missed them very much. He admits that he wandered the realms mad with grief, searching for them to bring them back to life again. After many years he found the Valley of Sorrows and stayed there listening to the wailing of the lost dead hoping to hear the voice of his wife Quinath. Eventually He was able to hear her and through use of a spell he had learned from a black magician he was able to speak to her. He pleaded for her to return to him with their children but she refused. She was not one of the lost dead and was now at peace. He asked her what he should do and she said that he had been called here for a great purpose. He was directed to build a city in the middle of the valley and the living and the dead would call it home in peace. He did as he was asked spending the last of his great fortune building the Necropolis. 
No sooner had he put the last stones in place did the travelers start to wander in. People from all over the world came to commune with their departed loved ones. In respect to Gandran and his wife they named the city Quinath. Some of the people stayed and created the community that is there now. My mother and her ancestors were born and raised there. In fact the hand I wear (his Hand of the Mage) is the hand of my mother’s father. He bid me to go into the vaults and have it enchanted so he could always be near me. 
My father had come there looking to communicate with his father who had passed many years ago. He met my mother there and she was able to console him for the time he was there. I was born from that union although my father did not know for many years. I was interested at an early age by the spirits around me and learned much from them. One was the great conjurer Mephities, she showed me the ways of the conjurer’s arts, but my greatest strength is in the art of Necromancy.”
He paused to look deep into the eyes of his dearest. Her savage beauty and noble soul captured him from the moment he saw her. “I vow to you that one day we will be able to wed, even if I have to bind the lands together with my own two hands.”

(BTW.... Tal's stats are a few posts above this.)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 2, 2002)

excellent starts so far, people.  
BTW, I'll always use your character names when adressing you, unless it's about something not related to the game, and would like it (though I won't make you) if you would to the same with each other.  I find it helps people stay in character.

Father Antonio - any feats/skills from outside the PHB/DMG need to be run by me first, so could you please outline Cosmopolitan and Divine Offering for my aproval?
Also, the people that get food from the farm will donate money out of gratitude.  Will that money be coming to you, or, as a tribute to your faith, be sent to your church?

Talisian - excelent post.  Nothing more to say.

Good characters so far, everyone.  Once at least 1 more is posted, I'll start the new thread and get you going.  1 more thing I need from each of you, though, is country of origin, current country of residence, and which countries/organizations your allegiances ally you to. (could all be same, could all be different.)


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 2, 2002)

*Ariel de Morceaux Pt II*

Ariel will be from Candara. Her political allegiance and residence will be Candara as well. Being a CG nation, I am sure that her Church would have it's seat of Primacy in Candara. Her overall allegiance will be to her Church first. The Almighty Divine Aura of Aphrodite.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 3, 2002)

I have 15000 gp, and we can spend up to 6k on a single item. Two of the items that my character "wants" are going to require some management.

+1 Flaming Longsword (Firebrand) 8000 + 300 + 15
Adamantium Bastard Sword (Gustave's Sword) 9000 + 300 + 35

Enhancement Cost + Masterwork + Weapon

Now, if I follow my 6th level sorcerer setup, I will have craft magic items as a 6th level spellcaster, and +10 to craft (weaponsmithing). The +1 Flaming Longsword has a pre-requisite spellcaster level of 10. The Adamantium Weapon (I think) must be crafted with the craft skill.

I'd like to get an exception so that I can craft these two items. The total xp loss is 680. Depending on how much xp beyond 21,000 we have, that shouldn't be a problem. That would leave me with 15000 - 9150 = 5850.

Feats: Martial Weapon Proficiency (Long Sword), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Ambidexterity, and Craft Magic Arms and Armor.

I would draw both swords for combat, but rather than using two-weapon fighting, I would attack with one weapon each round so that I don't incur any penalties, but I can fight suitably styled for my character.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 3, 2002)

You can forge the adamantite sword.  Once you've finished all your stats (including your craft skill), I'll figure out how long it takes you, and how much it costs (Depends on the skill checks).  
There's only 1 way to get the Flaming sword (And yes, this works for everyone).  First, you can buy a +1 L.Sword at the beginning(2000 GP).  Then after the game starts, you can spend a week getting it upgraded(another 6000 GP) by a 10th level wizard. (IT'll actually be 6 days into the game before you get your weapon though).
NOTE : this only works for up to +2 weapons, or up to +3 armor (Which incidentally you'ld spend 4,000 on to start, then another 5,000 and 5 days to upgrade), b/c the cities you're in don't have wizards that can do anything bigger than that.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 3, 2002)

I updated the post above.

Sorry about the feats, I wanted to ask but was forced to leave the post undone.

Cosmopolitan is from FR and it's a common way to "fix" Skill Focus: it gives +2 to a  nonexclusive cross class skill and makes it a class skill.

Divine Cleansing is a divine feat from DotF: spending a turn/rebuke undead attempts you grant all allies within a 60-foot burst (including yourself) a +2 sacred bonus on Fortitude
saving throws for a number of rounds equal to your
Charisma modifier.

Could you tell me something about the church of Ukko? I haven't found yet a deity that appeals me.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 3, 2002)

Father Antonio, those feats are ok.  As for the Gods, these are they're specs in this campaign, for anyone who wants to know. 
With the exception of Ukko and Mystra, they're all "Greater Dieties", Ukko and Mystra are one step above.

Ukko, LG - God of Air and Storms.  Major Diety
Domains : Good, Air, Protection, Healing, and War
Priests : LG or NG.

Thor, NG - God of Thunder.  
Domans : War, Strength, Good
Priests : Any Good

Loki, CE - God of Chaos.  
Domans : Luck, Chaos, Trickery
Priests : N, CG, CN, NE, CE

Mystra, CN - Godess of Magic.  Major Diety
Domans : Magic, Knowledge, Luck, 
Priests : any non-lawful

Aphrodite, CG- Godess of Beauty.
Domans : Charm, Luck, Healing
Priests : Any

Mars, CN - God of War.
Domans : Chaos, War, Destruction
Priests : Non lawful

Necron, NE - God of Death.
Domans : Death, Destruction, Evil, War
Priests : Any non-good

Meilikki, N - Goddess of Nature.
Domans : Animal, Sun, Plant, Healing
Priests : Any nature-revearing


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2002)

Given that info than Mystra is Tal's goddess. Just for the record.


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *WOOHOO!!!! I beat garyh to a game!
> *




Only because I was travelling for the holiday weekend and also had trouble posting.   

Looks like this game has plenty of interest.  Have fun, all!!


----------



## drs (Dec 3, 2002)

*Thomas Reaver, male human Bbn1/Ftr4/Rog1:* CR 6; ECL 6; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d6+4d10+1d12+12; hp 55; Init +3; Spd 40 ft; AC 18 (+4 chain shirt, +3 Dex, +1 _amulet of natural armor_); Melee +1 _longsword_ +9 (1d8+6/crit 19-20), or dagger +7 (1d4+2/crit 19-20); Ranged dagger +8 (1d4/crit 19-20), or light crossbow +8 (1d8/crit 19-20); SA rage, sneak attack; SQ fast movement; AL CG; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +3; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14.
_Skills and Feats:_ Balance (4), Bluff (6), Diplomacy (6), Disable Device (5), Forgery (3), Hide (14), Intimidate (7), Jump (5), Knowledge (tactics) (6), Knowledge (war) (3), Listen (4), Move Silently (7), Open Lock (5), Ride (6), Sense Motive (2), Speak Language (2), Spot (4), Tumble (7), Wilderness Lore (3); Iron Will, Leadership, Power Attack, Quick Draw, Sunder, Weapon Focus (longsword), Weapon Specialization (longsword).
_SA–Rage (Ex):_ 1/day, Thomas Reaver can fly into a screaming blood frenzy for 7 rounds. Thomas Reaver gains +4 Str, +4 Con, and a +2 morale bonus vs. fear, but suffers -2 to AC. After the rage, Thomas Reaver is winded.
	Changes: AC 16; HP 62; +1 long sword +11 (1d8+9/crit 19-20), or dagger +9 (1d4+4/crit 19-20).
_SA–Sneak Attack (Ex):_ Thomas Reaver deals +1d6 damage against an opponent with a discernable anatomy who is denied a Dex bonus or is flanked.
_Equipment:_ 
On person:
Magic; + 1 longsword, sashes of hiding, amulet of natural armor (+1), wings of flying, everburning rod, 1 darkvision potion, 4 cure light wounds potions. 
Mundane; chain shirt, 8 daggers, crossbow, 20 bolts in bolt case, 2 days' rations, mw potion belt, smoke stick, 1 sunrod, 2 tindertwigs, waterskin, 22gp 2sp in pouch.
At home:
Magic; 2 cure light wounds potions, stone of alarm. 
Mundane; 8 Daggers, 40 bolts, spear, club, waterskin, 1 sunrod, flint and steel, assorted maps of area, 50ft rope, 2 simple lamps, 10 candles, paper, ink, quill, 4 knifes, 4 forks, cooking pot, 5 ceramic squares (plates), bread, cheese, jerky, a bit of fruit etc. 50gp gem, 15gp gem, 27gp 12sp 5 cp.

*House:*
One story common house in city, living room, bed room and basement bedroom. Furniture; Bunk bed, several chairs, rocking chair, small bench for food, small drawer near bunk bed, fire place/cooking oven. In basement Thomas' bed, book self (plus several papers, maps, and books), weapons rack, desk and chair.

*Miscellaneous data:*
Height 6'3", weight 189 lb, short brown hair, brown eyes. Thomas can speak the following languages; Common, Keltish, Tribal, and Elven. 
Country of origin: Candara mountains.
Current country of residence: Candara coast.
Which countries/organizations your allegiances ally you: Not decided.

*Description:*
Tommy is well built, tall, clean shaven and has a light tan. He wears black pants a chain shirt concealed under a gray cotton shirt and a tan coat. Across the front of his chest he has a set of eight throwing daggers slotted into place in two black sashes, forming an "X". On his left side torso is his longsword in a tan sheath and strapped on his right side shoulder is his crossbow.

*Background:*
On a crisp cool night a slight breeze floats a trio of leaves up off the ground; they climb high then slowly make their way back down. The three leaves land next to a man lying down near a fire, another man sits opposite him. The two men sit in silence, appreciative of the calm night and the noises of crickets and owls that fill the woodland surrounding them. In a harsh croaky voice the man sitting down starts to speak "So tell me Reaver, what made you become such a person, wandering around like you do?"
Looking into the fire the man named Reaver turns his head towards the man sitting down. "I come from the mountains you see friend, and these mountains were very popular to say the least. They provided rich soil perfect for harvest and great for cattle and sheep. Oh we had enough land to do us good for a hundred lifetimes and then some, so did the others that had home in the mountains, though people get greedy. One hot summers night a band of men, no let's call 'em armed thugs, with nothing to their names decided they were going to "claim" our land, they set alight our house and barns. In the glory of their victory the men started slaughtering townspeople who were trying to escape, blood led to more blood. I managed to stop one from killing my father, launching my self at the man and just pounding into him with a small knife. We then were able to escape before the others saw their fallen friend. With a few supplies and a lot of local knowledge we headed to a nearby coastal city, everywhere else was too hostile. On the way my father Cain, lost his life, blood loss probably." Thomas Reaver says in a straight voice, having no qualms with talking about his dead father. "Given time our people found work in the city and were able to readjust. I just couldn't, no way after what happened. I left my mother and my three sisters, they were fine, had well paying jobs and a roof over their heads. I've accepted it now, at first I ended up going on a bit of a spree of violence my self, no need to look at me like that Trell, I killed a few raiding goblins and an orc, oh plus that deer, I was hungry so kill me!" he smirks. "A couple nights out in the woods did me good. I went back to the city found work as a caravan guard, earned enough to start me off and now I work freelance, wandering, following the wind. My mother passed away, two of my sisters married wealthy men, and the other went seawards, no word from her. Well that's it Trell" Thomas says as he checks his sword is in its place. The rough voiced Trell says "Why didn't you go back to the mountains with some armed men to get revenge Sir Reaver?"
"I did but there was no sign of the murdering bastards, probably didn't know what to do with themselves... I've let it go, there are enough bastards in the world to kill. So tell me Trell how'd you come about to being a trader?"
Trell starts "When I was a boy I found I loved money aye? Yeah we' anyway I found a small calf by the side of a gravel road one day and doin' as lil' boys do I went up behind it an-d....." Trell finishes, finding it hard to talk with a dagger lodged in his neck. "F**ken slave traders, scum of the earth" Thomas says as he cleans himself off, and then lets a group of six undernourished men free from their shackles.


----------



## drs (Dec 3, 2002)

I'll have a look at it again tomorrow to clean it up a bit, I need to call it a night now.

Edit: Oh and Jemal I sort of guessed the price of the house at around 2000gp, tell me if that is too little or too much.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 3, 2002)

Jemal, do you think a minor god of peace and knowledge could be worked in? maybe a son or grandson of Ukko, so his church would have tyings with a major one? In my mind his clergy would be much like franciscan friars.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2002)

OOC:I'll post Finnegan in full as soon as I hear back from dead_radish regarding playing my Cohort, thanks, 
-Ron


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 3, 2002)

_"Ahh," Ariel thought to herself as she took a sip of the hot, spiced wine, "what a lovely treat after a hard day 's work, instructing the new class of acolytes in the tenet's of the faith of Aphrodite._ 

"You look, shall I say, bored, mejhana?" Elsbeth, Ariel's friend and Sister in the faith, took a sip of her beverage. Elsbeth stared at her friend. The two had known each other since they were young teens, having come to the Temple as Acolytes at the same time. Elsbeth was always in awe of her fiery red-headed friend, who while having a knack for finding trouble, always seemed to get involved in interesting and exciting things, from adventuring to intrigue. It never was a dull moment hanging around with Ariel. Sometimes Elsbeth swore that Aphrodite convienetly placed Ariel in the path of trouble. As far back as she can remember, Ariel had the knack for turning the simplest problem into a disaster, but always managed to find a way out, that was unique.

"Not bored," replied Ariel, "but looking for something interesting to come along. I haven't had a real adventure in awhile and I do grow bored teaching Religion and Oratory to the Acolytes in the Temple. There isn't any excitement in that."

Elsbeth frowned a bit. "What do you expect? We aren't exactly a martial or adventuring faith. I mean, sometimes our clergy are hired out as healers and what not, but that is about the extent of it." Elsbeth took another sip. As with all sisters of the Faith, Elsbeth was also a picture of beauty, Black hair, fair skin and Blue Eyes. "Besides, if I know fate, Aphrodite has something planned for you in the near future. Probably just around the corner..."

Ariel smiled at her friend. "I hope that you are right. Let's just sit here and watch the sun set and you can help me with tomorrow's Oratory Class preparation."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 3, 2002)

First, to Father Antonio : perfect!  That's what I'ld like to see, is people adding info of their own to help the campaign grow.  Actually, that sounds like the godess Chrystalla that on of my characters worshipped in another game.  Here ya go: 

Chrystalla, LG minor goddess of Peace/Knowledge
Domains : Knowledge, Protection, Good
Priests : Any good

Next, to DRS:
A few questions/comments
1st : Bracers of ARMOR don't stack with actual ARMOR, cuz it's the same type of bonus.  Try an amulet of nat. armor, or a ring of protection.

2nd. a simple house like the one you mention only costs 1,000GP according to the DMG (Pg 151-152.  Simple house : 1,000GP - one to three room house made of wood with a thatched roof)

3rd.  #'s 1 and 2 combine nicely... Bracers of armor = 1000gp.  YOUR house was 2000 GP.  
old way, you spent 3000 gp
NEW WAY : Ring of Protection+1 : 2000 GP.  house: 1000 GP.  total spent: 3000 GP.
2 problems solved.

and finally to the group as a whole.  So far the characters posted are : 
Thomas Reaver, Human Male: rog1/fgt4/brb1
Father Antonio d'Este, Human Male: Cleric6
Talisian De’Artain, Elf Male: Mage(Necromancer)6
Ariel De'Morceaux, Human Female: Cleric6

Also, Talisian, I need to know your alignement (Same goes for anyone who hasn't posted character yet)

IF your name's on this list, then look for a new thread marked : Intrigue in Candara.  That's where we'll do the IC posting.  Which means that this thread will be where the OOC posting goes.  
IF your name's NOT on this list, post your character here, and then once I say OK to it, THEN you can post IC.  For those who're going to have cohorts, please tell me if you've got someone to play it, or if you want me to provide it.

remember, ALL OOC messages (Except short blurbs that are included WITH IC messages) are posted here, and likewise all IC messages to the new thread.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Also, Talisian, I need to know your alignement (Same goes for anyone who hasn't posted character yet)
> 
> IF your name's on this list, then look for a new thread marked : Intrigue in Candara.  That's where we'll do the IC posting.  Which means that this thread will be where the OOC posting goes.
> IF your name's NOT on this list, post your character here, and then once I say OK to it, THEN you can post IC.  For those who're going to have cohorts, please tell me if you've got someone to play it, or if you want me to provide it.
> ...



Sorry for the oversight. Tal is Neutral Good.

I was just over in "story hours" and did not see the thread yet. Probably me just jumping the gun.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, I haven't started the thread yet, and it'll be an 'In Character' thread.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 3, 2002)

BTW I had forgot the check the listed domains for Aphrodite and I changed the Good Domain to Healing, because I noticed that Good wasn't one of hers. It's always nice to have a cleric with the healing domain along.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 4, 2002)

I'll buy my mundane items in the next day or so plus list carried spells so that they will be ready to go.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 4, 2002)

Righto.  I'll be playing Uriel's cohort, so I'm wondering how cohort creation works?  Same setup, weaker stats, all 20s?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2002)

1st: To those whose characters are approved, head to the Intrigue in Candara thread and (like Ariel), post where your character is right now, and what they're up to.  I know some of you have posted openings here, but please repost them there.  Once everyone has "appeared" (And please let me know somehow which country your character's in), then 'something' will happen.  
Try to keep in mind that you all have some reason to trust each other, whether you've done stuff together before, are family friends, etc.  If you feel like it, work it into your post.  If not, we'll just assume it's something your character would take for granted, and not 'actively' think or talk about.

 MWAHAHA PREPARE TO DIE!!!
Whoops sorry, I'll try to keep him ^ under control.

2nd: Cohort creation is outlined below, but depends on what the characters leadership score is.  Now as far as I know, Uriel hasn't posted his character yet, he said he was waiting for you to get back on playing his cohort.  I'll consider this to mean you've responded.

I'll be figuring out everyone's leadership score myself. (It's not that I don't trust you guys, but I need to figure out which "leadership modifiers" apply to each of you in specific.)
For people with leadership we've got:
Finnegan Mac Morn(Pending)
Thomas Reaver (Cohort : LVL 5)

So far nobody else has taken it.

3rd:  Cohort Creation
Except as noted below, it's the same as normal character creation, but they can't own land, and MUST be the same alignment as their leader(my house rule).  OH, and I do allow cohorts of your level, but not above your level.  After they've become your cohort, they earn XP by themselves.

Leader score 5 or below: 
Cohort LVL 3; 25 Stat points; 3,500 GP

Leader Score 6: 
Cohort LVL 4; 28 Stat points; 4,500 GP

Leader Score 7-8: 
Cohort LVL 5; 30 Stat points; 6,000 GP

Leader score 9+: 
Cohort LVL 6; 32 Stat points; 8,000 GP


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey National Acrobat... I hope you don't mind that I have Tal knowing Elsbeth. I figure they met at the city of Quinath a few months ago and have remained friends. She is in some ways his mother confessor.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 4, 2002)

Here's Finnegan Mac Morn's cohort Auldurveg  Div=Diviner, specialist wizard.  Necromancy is opposition school.

(Question on PrC's - are you allowing/familiar with either Incantrix or Spelldancer from Magic of Faerun?) 

Auldurveg , male human Bbn1, Div5: Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 5d4+1d12+18; hp 41; Init +0; Spd 40 (20) ft; AC 10 (18 with half-plate+1); Melee longspear +5 (1d8+3/crit x3); SA rage, spells; SQ summon familiar; AL CG; SV Fort +6, Ref +1, Will +4; Str 14, Dex 11, Con 16, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 14.

Skills and Feats: Alchemy 11, Scry 16, Concentration 16, Knowledge (arcana) 7, Knowledge (nature) 7, Spellcraft 11, Professional (herbalist) 3, Intuit Direction 2, Ride 3; Spellcasting Prodigy (Wizard), Scribe Scroll, Craft Wonderous Items, Combat Casting, Leadership/Extra Slot. Spell Mastery. 

SA–Rage (Ex): 1/day, Auldurveg can fly into a screaming blood frenzy for 8 rounds. Auldurveg gains +4 Str, +4 Con, and a +2 morale bonus vs. fear, but suffers -2 to AC. After the rage, Auldurveg is winded.

Typical Wizard Spells Prepared (4/5/4/3):
0: Detect Magic, Resistance, Daze, Light
1: True Strike x2, Magic Missle, Lesser Sonic Orb, Expeditious Retreat [Combat]/Hypnotism, Charm Person, Expeditious Retreat, Message, True Strike [Social]
2: Detect Thoughts, Ice Knife, Endurance, Mirror Image [Combat]/Detect Thoughts x2, See Invisible, Familiar Pocket [Social]
3: Tongues, Haste, Fireball [Combat]/Tongues, Dispel Magic, Clairaudience [Social]

Wizard Spells Known:
0: All but Necro
1: True Strike*, Hypnotism, Charm Person, Expeditious Retreat, Message, Magic Missle, Lesser Sonic Orb
2: Protection from Arrows, Melf's Acid Arrow, Detect Thoughts*, See Invisibility, Invisibility, Bull's Strength, Endurance. Blur, Mirror Image, Ice Knife, Familiar Pocket
3: Dispel Magic, Fireball, Hold Person, Clairaudience, Tongues, Haste*, Greater Magic Weapon

Languages: Common, Keltish, Tribal

Equipment: 
MW Longspear 155
Called Half-Plate +1 (As a standard action, armor can be summoned, and appears fully donned) 4750
Brooch of Shield (1/day, 2nd lvl caster) 400+20 xp.  
Alchemist's Fire (5) 100 gp
Tanglefoot Bag (2) 100 gp 
Thunderstone (2) 60 gp
Potion of CLW (2) 100 gp
Scroll of Hypnotism (3rd lvl caster) (1) 37 gp + 3 xp
Scroll of Magic Missle (1st lvl caster) (3) 37 gp + 3 xp
Ancestor's Pouch (+4 bonus to scry checks - occupies necklace slot) 160 gp + 13 xp
Headpiece of Focus (+2 bonus to concentration checks) 40 gp + 3 xp.

Spell component pouch 5 gp
Bedroll, Lantern, Herbs, etc. 30 gp
Light Warhorse 150 gp
Military Saddle 20 gp
Simple House 1000 gp
Alchemist's Lab 500 gp

Rest of the money spent on extra spells.  42 xp spent on crafting items.

Can cohorts take the leadership feat?  If so, I'll be taking that as my 6th level feat, so as to continue to expand the clan.  If not, I'll pick something else.  I'm fairly sure all the stats and such are correct at this point - I revised a bit with the 2 more points and the extra cash.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2002)

Travellers Cloak?  Details pls.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2002)

Sorry, still moving slowly. Once I make my character, I'll be able to post at my usual creamsteaky speed, but I'm having trouble getting out of my current blockage. "Winter is a season when people suddenly become very dreary, that's why Christmas was invented: to take the winter out of winter and gift wrap it."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 4, 2002)

Basic summary: Wearer is affected by Resist elements (Cold) at all times.  Cloak sheds precipitation, keeping you dry underneath it, 3 times a day, you can reach into the pockets and pull out enough trail rations to feed yourself for a meal.  There is another pocket containing a 1 qt. metal flask that can produce up to 2 gallons a day of either pure cool water or hot sugared tea.  It only works for the wearer, and only refills in the cloak pocket.  And once per day it can expand to the size of a single person tent.

Basically, it takes away the need to worry while traveling.  Handy to have.


----------



## drs (Dec 4, 2002)

1) Thanks for clearing that up for me Jemal, I made the changes and put my character into stat-block form. Also, maybe I missed it but how are we determining HP? Is everyone to roll? Personally I just took full HP for first level then half for every other level.

2) If you'd like to Thomas Hobbes you can play Thomas Reaver's cohort seeing as your next in line and as a bonus we're a pretty good match.

3) Tal (Argent), would it be ok if Thomas Reaver had seen you about his deceased father? That could be one of the "links".


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm gonna have to say no to that cloak.  
I'ld be willing to allow it for 2200 GP but not 1200.
Cost Breaks down like this: 
Endure Elements(cold) permanent - We'll say it's a Use-activated LVL 1 spell by a lvl 1 character, cast 1/day (24 hour duration).  cost is: 400
(You're getting off REAL cheap on this.  If I was basing it off the same system as rings of elemental resistance, it'd be an extra 3600.)

Create Food - I'll say 1/4 the price of a murlynds spoon (roughly 1400)

Create 2 gallons per day water/tea - 1st Use-activated LVL 0 spell by a lvl 1 caster, cast 1/day .  Cost is: 200

As for the tent and the "keeps you dry from precipitation", well... I'll say 200 for the lot.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2002)

DRS, thank you! I completely forgot to post the HP stuff!

HP : Full HP for first level, .75 rounded down for every other. (Just follow the chart)
d4=3
d6=4
d8=6
d10=7
d12=9
and as usualy, add your con. modifier every level.
EX : 6th level brb with 16 con:
1st lvl : 12+3 = 15
2nd-6th : 9+3 X 5 = 60
total : 15 + 60 = 75 HP.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *3) Tal (Argent), would it be ok if Thomas Reaver had seen you about his deceased father? That could be one of the "links". *



Sure. We probably would have met at Quinath where Thomas could have spoken to his father himself or just met somewhere along the way.

BTW.. Adjusted my Hit points in accordance to the .75 rule above (Woo Hoo gained 2 h.p.)


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey Argent, no problem. I had never considered a priestess of Aphrodite for a mother confessor before. Interesting idea.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2002)

Finnegan Mac Morn
Human Rogue 3/Fighter 2/Cleric of Frelnyr 1
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Str:14 
Dex 16 (inc'd stat up@4th)
Con 10
Int 12
Wis 14
Cha 14

HP 32
Bab +4
Fort +6
Ref  +6
Will +5
Initiative +7
Move 30'

6'2" 175 pouds,long black hair, pale green eyes,20 years old.
As Aelnarim:5'4",110 pounds, short black hair, blue eyes.
As Crolmyr: 5'9" 160 pounds, age aprox 30,reddish hair-cropped short. 
Short reddish beard/mustache, light blue eyes.

Languages:Common, Kelt,Elvish
AC: 18 full/19 Dodge-Flat 15/16 Touch 14
Domains:War,Luck
Feats:Improved Initiative, Alertness,Dodge, Mobility,Combat Reflexes,Leadership
Class Abilities:Turn Undead,Evasion,Uncanny Dodge,Sneak Attack +2D6, Weapon Focus:Greatsword from War Domain, 1 Reroll/day from Luck Domain.

Usual Spells (Unless Changed)
3 Orisons /3 1st 
Detect Magic,Guidance,Resistance.
Divine Favor,Comprehend Languages,Entropic Shield (Domain)

Skills (54 points Rogue,6 Fighter,3 Cleric)
Spot 5/+7	Jump 1/+1/3 unarmored	Read Lips 1/+2	Open Locks 2/+7
Listen 5/+7	Ride 1/+4	Hide 2/+13	Move Silently 2/+13
Search 5/+6	Decipher Script 2/+3	Disarm Device 2/+7	Diplomacy 3/+15
Bluff 5/+7	Know-Religion 1/+2	Perform (Oratory)1/+3	Sense Motive 4/+4
Intimidate 3/+5	Tumble 3/+4	Climb 1/+1/3unarmored	Use Magic Device 1/+3
Appraise 1/+2	Disguise 2/+14	Forgery 4/+5	Escape Artist 1/+2/4unarmored
Spellcraft 1/+2	Know-Arcana 1/+2		Craft-Painter 3/+4

Greatsword	+8	2D6+4	19+/X2	
Short Comp Bow (Mighty)	+8/9	1D6+2	20/X3	60'
Scimitar	+7	1D6+2	18+/X2	
Dagger	+6/7thrown	1D4+2	19+/X2	10'

+1  Great Sword 2350
Armor: +1 Chain Shirt 1100
Elven Cloak 2000
Elven Boots 2000
Hat of Disguise 2000
Ring of Diplomacy 2000
MW Scimitar 315
Mighty +2 MW Short Comp Bow 525
20 MW Arrows 140
6 daggers 12
MW Lock Picks 100
8 Potions Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1 400
20 arrows 4
Wooden Holy Symbol 1
Light Warhorse & Gear 172
Riding Horse & Gear 87
Simple House 1000

14206 GP spent
194 GP left ( 5X100GP  emeralds,494 in coin).

Born to Arnbull Mac Morn of the Clan Mac Morn of Caer Eurodynne, Finnegan was destined to assume the Mantle of Clan Chief following his father and all of his Forefathers before him as Guardian of the Northern Marches. Not only were the Mac Morn's engaged in ceaseless war with the Goblin tribes of the North, but they were also, quite secretly, involved in a war to undermine the corrupt Emperor. All this changed when, on the eve of his 13th birthday, a vicious attack by Clan Druagh (Loyalist forces allied with the Kelt Emperor) caused havoc among Clan Mac Morn. Nearly all of the Clan was killed or hauled off to face slavery, torture or worse at the hands of the Druagh and the Emperor's Crellaigh (Lawkeepers). Finnegan would have suffered a similar fate, had not Auldurveg (his father's Advisor) spirited the youth away to the care of allies to the South. Under the tutelage of Agents in a half dozen cities, Finnegan grew wise in the ways of Stealth, Intrigue and War. The young boy grew into a young Man on raids against the Emperor's tax collectors, his favored Merchant Houses and even against his Crellaigh. There came a day when Auldurveg returned to the young Mac Morn, bearing a parcel wrapped in bear fur. Within the furs was a Sword both long of blade and handle.
'This is Brellaign, your father's blade. I returned North when I had delivered you and found the Sword lying in the charred ruins of Caer Eurodynne. 
'Brellaign…' Finnegan mused, 'Dawn-Hand'. 
'It is time for you to take up your father's blade, Finn…and to receive the calling of Frelnyr, Patron God of the Clan Mac Morn.'
And so Auldurveg brought to Finnegan his Birthright, and set him upon a most Dire and Fell course, for his Wyrrd was to challenge and destroy the Emperor himself. 
Now Auldurveg has sworn himself to Finnegan, and the young Finnegan has set out to defeat his Nemesis. Traveling abroad in the hopes of gaining allies, Finnegan has embarked on a Path that might take years or even decades to accomplish, but he is a patient man.  

Finnegan currently has lives under the guise of 2 Aliases: The Elven Painter Aelnarim Thelarios and the  Kelt  Actor Crolmyr Mac Brogyln  .
He rents an apartment as Aelnarim and owns a modest house as Crolmyr in separate parts of the 'City' (wherever the game starts).
Finnegan uses the house as his Base of Operations for his men as well, these posing as 'servants' for the moderately affluent Actor.

Finnegan's attitude towards his Cohorts, troops and servants (if any) is dutiful and loyal. Finn will risk his life to save one of his men as soon as look at them. This is a trait ingrained by his father in his readying the young Finnegan for Leadership of the Clan.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2002)

OOC:If my leadership is 9 (generous/loyal to followers etc..., then Auldurveg is level 6 I assume from your post?
If it reaches 10 (base of operations plus the above) and I get the listed 5 followers, can I have a mix of fighters/rogues? Or will you restrict them to a certain type. A variety is ok as well, as I want them to represent (in part, at least) Clan members 'found' and brought back together.

Thanks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2002)

*Bell book and Candle*

Tal’s spell book

0 level (all known but Illusions)
1.	Disrupt undead @*
2.	Read magic @
3.	Detect Magic @
4.	Daze @
5.	Prestidigitation @ (spell mastery)
1st Level
1.	Ray of Enfeeblement @ #*
2.	Mage Armor @ $ (spell mastery)
3.	Monster Summoning 1 $ (spell mastery)
4.	Reduce @
5.	Identify
6.	Detect Undead @
7.	Sleep @ (spell mastery)
8.	Cause Fear @# (spell mastery)
9.	Chill Touch #
2nd Level
1.	Summon Swarm @$
2.	Spectral Hand @#*
3.	Ghoul touch @@#
4.	Dark Vision @
3rd Level
1.	Dispel Magic @
2.	Haste @
3.	Halt Undead @#*
4.	Summon Monster 3 @$


@ = Memorized
# = Necromantic
$ = Conjuration
* = Necromancer slot used


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm really hoping I get my char up later today... hopefully...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 4, 2002)

Jemal, this is for you to approve, before I post it in the other thread.

"Father Toni, what do these paintings mean? They seem to tell a story."
"They tell indeed the story of our Mistress, the Mother of Peace."
"Can you tell me? Please"
"Sure, Daniel. It starts here. There was once a woman named Chrystalla. She lived happily with her husband and her son, for she was a kind wife and a loving mother.
Then the war came, and her husband and her son had to go. She hugged and kissed them and remained home, waiting for their return. But they never came back.
Instead a child came, an orphan, looking for food and a warm place to pass the night. It was then that she realized she could weep no more, for she had a new mission. She had to find all the people who were suffering as she was, and help them, feed them, soothe them, give them a reason to live on.
She took her husbands's grey cloak, and ventured into the night. That's why we also call her the Grey Lady. 
Soon her house was a new home to the orphan, the desperate, the poor and the old, the crippled and the downtrodden, but also to all the people who came looking for her wisdom, or her comforting smile. All of them she welcomed and protected, and she taught them, for she felt that ignorance will always be a threat to peace.
Many people came bringing gifts for her, but she never kept anything for herself, she used them all to help who was in need.
Then a band of raiders came, they had heard tales about a woman who was visited by sages and nobles bringing treasures and they want to pillage her home.
She told her guests to stay in the house and she went alone to face the bandits.
Tales tell that she spoke to them, and touched their very hearts, so that they threw away their weapons ashamed, all of them but one, who went on to strike her.
She didn't run. He lifted his sword against her, but just before he could harm her, a lightning came down from the sky, striking the raider. Then the mighty god Ukko appeared, took her in his arms and brang her to heavens because she truly deserved it.
Since that day the blessing of the Mother of Peace shine upon those who care about their less fortunate brothers, and my brethren carry on her grey cloak and her mission."
"Father Antonio? I'm sorry to disturb you, a man came with this letter for you."
"Don't worry, Nathan. I was telling little Daniel the story of the Grey Lady." says the priest reading the letter.
"Daniel, it seems I have to prepare myself for a journey. Will you read the book I gave to you while I'm away?"
"Oh, all of a sudden?! Where are you going?"
"I have to meet an old friend of mine who need my help. Will you read it?"
"Sure, Father Toni."
"This is a good boy! Now go, your father's probably waiting for you."
"Oh! I almost forgot! Goodbye!"
"Goodbye, Daniel."


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 4, 2002)

*Ariel's Usual Spells*

0: Detect magic x2, Read Magic, Light, Cure Minor Wounds
1: Cure Light Woundsx3, Bless, Charm Person (d)
2: Cure Moderate Wounds x2, Hold Person, Consecrate, Calm Emotions (d)
3: Cure Serious Wounds x2, Searing Light, Suggestion (d)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2002)

Allright, here we go:

1. Finnegan's leadership score : 
9 with regards to Cohort (Lvl 6, 32 stat points, 8,000 GP)
11 with regards to Followers(6 Lvl 1 followers).  Unfortunately, followers can only be NPC classes (Expert, Adept, Warrior).

2. Father Antonio, that posts good, you guys don't have to run posts by me unless it's something that has to do with changing major rules/history, etc (Your story about Chrystalla does fall under that category, but it's a good one, so from now on that's the history of the lady of peace)

3. Auldurveg, you gain a level and 2 stat points.  I'm assuming that "div4" class is a wizard-Diviner?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2002)

*Gustaf*
*Medium-Size Human*
*Fighter 2/Sorcerer 4*
*Hit Dice:* 2d10 + 4d4 + 12 (41 hp)
*Initiative:* +2 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*AC:* 17 (+2 Dex, +5 Chain Shirt)
*Attacks:* +8 Firebrand; or +8 Gustave's Sword
*Damage:* Firebrand 1d8+1, Gustave's Sword 1d10+2
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*
*Special Qualities:*
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 13
*Skills:* Craft (Weaponsmithing) +10 |9|, Handle Animal +7 |5|, Jump +7 |5|, Knowledge (Arcana) +5 |4|, Knowledge (Nobility) +5 |4|, Ride + 9 |5|, Spellcraft +5 |4|
*Feats:* Ambidexterity, Weapon Focus (Long sword), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Combat Reflexes, Leadership
*Languages:* Common, Draconic

There is the stat block... it'll be a little while before I can finish the rest, and I might switch some feats out, but this pretty muc surmises my concept's interpretation.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 5, 2002)

That's three people with the leadership feat now, isn't it?  Looks like I'll get in this after all.  I belive someone else has Auldurveg....  Depending on how the others with the feat want to do it, they can design the whole character, or let me design the character within the parameters they want.   Up to them, whichever wants me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2002)

My Charisma should be 14, I forgot to add the level bonus...

I'm not sure how to do spells, if I propose some spells for my character, would that be ok?

I've got a "theme" to work with.

Tree, Flame, Tone, Beast

or in other terms: Plant Related/Fire/Sonic/Beast Related


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2002)

Art of Character: Gustaf


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2002)

http://www.rpgamer.com/games/saga/sagaf2/fanart/party_sakana.jpg
Ginny, Premiere, Robert and Gustaf

Ginny is the 14 year old in the front, Premiere is the future wife of Robert (I think) but that's still years away. Robert is the more front-facing man to the left, and Gustaf is the hillariously long haired individual in the back with the scowl.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2002)

Gustaf's leadership score (If he doesn't change it out, or change his Cha) : 8  (10 with regards to followers if he gets a base of operations).
Gustaf - How were you going to work those swords?
Also, for spells : Just do it like is says in the PHB.  If you want to follow a theme, select your spells to distinguish that.

ATTN ALL : Sometime tommorow I'll be changing the name of this thread to "Candara OOC Thread", this is a heads up to everyone.
And we now have *counts*

Creamsteak - Gustaf
Lichtenhart - Father Antonio
National Acrobat - Ariel
Argent - Tal
Uriel_fire_of_Heaven - Finnegan
DRS - Thomas Reaver

6 characters posted (Although not all 'done').  I'm going to be starting the action up in the "Intrigue in Candara" thread.  I beleive that's everyone, if I missed anyone, please inform me, though I'm pretty sure that's it.
anyone with a cohort, make sure they're ready fairly soon.


Here's a bit more background on what's been happening lately.

First: I realized I've left out some political info, so first here is where the power lies in each of the 5 countries of Rekbar. (all those of you that have posted so far are in Candara's Capital city, Satoon)

1. The Kelt Imperium - LE Magocracy(Wizards), led by The Emporer *BLANK* {If anyone knows Celtic stuff, I could use some help with a celtic name, and I apologize for making them the badguys. *L*}
2. The Realms of Ukko - LG Theocracy(Church), guided by the High Priestess Qatara.
3. Extoria - NE Queen Aesha
4. The Jormungand Wasteland - CN Tribes, Most powerful tribe is Forenmyr
5. Candara - CG Diplomacy, recently elected Minister Steinburg

2nd: Recently Her holiness, Qatara, has been trying to negotiate a truce between the Emporer of the Kelt Imperium, and the Elected Minister of Candara.  Given that Ukko has a close connection with Chrystalla and Aphrodite, and the main religion of Candara is composed of Chrystians and Aphrodesiacs (No pun intended, in EITHER of those names, they just happend. *L*), the Emporer has grown increasingly convinced (falsely, of course, claims the preistess) that Qatara is favoring the Candaran Minister.  As you will see after reading my first IC post, the Emporer has decided to forego any more Diplomacy in favor of... well, you'll see.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't have a Base yet, but all it should take me is time. I sent you links to two stories, one about Gustaf's Final Moments (a character goal to achieve is the destruction the "egg" (edilritter) in that story. Also, I included the more important history of Uncle Gustave XIII. Gustaf has the sword now (by whatever means necessary) or he has to get it from Master Ventarbre. Either way, his first goal is to get his fathers sword, then the Firebrand (The Kelt Imperium would have it). The Firebrand is "cursed" and takes time to master. 

There's a way around this curse, and my character fits the criteria, so I'll try and keep you informed. I've likely spent time researching this particular vein so I'll need to know some things.

1) I should definitely know the location of the temple where Firebrand is held, currently without a king to hold it.

2) I know Ventarbre (LG Mage/Knight) has Gustave's blade if he hasn't given it to me already.

3) I've devoted some time to locating an appropriate "liege." The criteria I'm using to select this person is: "Young" "His underlings are older and more experienced than him" "Has few real friends because of his position of power."

That's what I need to know to decide my exact motivations at the moment.

I'll be posting to IC soon enough.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 5, 2002)

I updated my post above with mundane items, and these are my prepared spells for today.

Spells per day: 5 / 4+1 / 4+1 / 3+1 ( DC 14 / 15 / 16 / 17 )
0)Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Mending, Read Magic
1)Bless x2, Divine Favor, Entropic Shield, Shield of Faith + Sanctuary
2)Calm Emotions, Hold Person, Delay Poison, Zone of Truth + Detect Thoughts
3)Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Remove Disease + Protection from Elements

Only one thing is missing: languages. Which languages are spoken in this world?

I'd say Father Antonio lives in a little city not too far from Satoon, and he's going to the capital to meet the old friend who sent the letter. (I still have to figure out who he is, though. Any suggestions? )


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't think we need to worry about that anymore, I think you'll notice that I had an idea of my own regarding the letter.

Sorry If I interupted any RP plans you had, but I like to start with a bang.

As for languages, the most common are: 
Common, Keltish, Extorian, Tribal, Elven, Dwarven, Gnomish, and Halfling.  Also, all other languages from the PHB exist.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2002)

The war doesn't interupt my plans at all honestly. It provokes them more so. Did you get my emails?

Also, I'm considering the Druid spell list, as it has more Sonic/Tree/Beast/Fire spells... so my character might be void. I've got 13k left, so it might take me a while to figure out where my resources will be split.


----------



## drs (Dec 5, 2002)

Maybe you missed it Thomas.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *That's three people with the leadership feat now, isn't it?  Looks like I'll get in this after all.  I belive someone else has Auldurveg....  Depending on how the others with the feat want to do it, they can design the whole character, or let me design the character within the parameters they want.   Up to them, whichever wants me. *






			
				drs said:
			
		

> *2) If you'd like to Thomas Hobbes you can play Thomas Reaver's cohort seeing as your next in line and as a bonus we're a pretty good match. *


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2002)

Research shows that I can't use a bastard sword or longsword if I go to the druid class. Can I borrow some Druid spells for my spell list? In particular: Flame Blade and the few tree/wood related spells. I'll sacrifice a spell "group" or some such like a wizard does for his Specialist schools. Necromancy/Divination and Abjuration don't really fit into my character concept anyway.

Oh, and since I've got 13k left, I'll probably take up forging the sword and enchanting the other one, but for story purposes I don't want that to be the case. Gustave forged his sword, and the Firebrand is older than my character, so it wouldn't fit for me.

Any opinions on any of this? I'm not trying to be pushy, as I'm willing to drop this character concept to develop a one more fitting for your game.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2002)

*Clarification*

Where are these kingdoms located and what is next to what? Do you have a map you could scan and post for us? Would Tal's father be calling him back to Ukko or is Ukko no where near Chandra? 
Oh one last question. If 2 swallows are carrying a coconut ....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Research shows that I can't use a bastard sword or longsword if I go to the druid class. Can I borrow some Druid spells for my spell list? In particular: Flame Blade and the few tree/wood related spells. I'll sacrifice a spell "group" or some such like a wizard does for his Specialist schools. Necromancy/Divination and Abjuration don't really fit into my character concept anyway.
> 
> Oh, and since I've got 13k left, I'll probably take up forging the sword and enchanting the other one, but for story purposes I don't want that to be the case. Gustave forged his sword, and the Firebrand is older than my character, so it wouldn't fit for me.
> 
> Any opinions on any of this? I'm not trying to be pushy, as I'm willing to drop this character concept to develop a one more fitting for your game. *



Why not drop the swords in favor of something else? perhaps a Druid/Ranger is a good fit. think about him fighting with a firebrand scimitar and a magical sickle
plus he would have access to all the druid and ranger specific spells. maybe he could have a level of Sorcerer as well.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2002)

> Why not drop the swords in favor of something else? perhaps a Druid/Ranger is a good fit. think about him fighting with a firebrand scimitar and a magical sickle
> plus he would have access to all the druid and ranger specific spells. maybe he could have a level of Sorcerer as well.




Because I'm basing this current character concept on a long series of takouts from a specific storyline. If I did that, it wouldn't be true to the character concept. If I did that, I would choose to go an entirely different moral/political route.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 5, 2002)

OOC: regarding Followers.
I'll take 3 Warriors, an Adept and 2 Experts if I have a choice.
The experts will be a Forger/Codes type Rogueish fellow and a Tracker/Hunter type with other craft skills.
Let me know if I can stat them up (Yep, I love developing NPCs, personality and all), starting gear etc...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 5, 2002)

I like Druegellyn III as the Emperor's name.
it will look very Grand when I have it carved upon
his Cairn's Gravestone...

Regarding magic items: Did I understand that we can 'upgrade' our items? This would be very cool, as it would allow those of us (Myself, Creamsteak) who have included heirloom.heritage Weapons and such to start with them, even though the characters could never afford them as 'starting equipment.'
It is similar to the 'Leveled treasures I mentioned from Dragon Magazine.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2002)

Yes, I was curious about that. And also, I'm curious as to the political structure of the Keltic Imperium.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 5, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *Maybe you missed it Thomas.
> *




So I did... sorry about that.  I'd be glad to play your cohort.  By a good fit d'you mean that I should design my minstrel/spy, or did you have something else in mind?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2002)

1. Creamsteak : Seeing as how you've had it worked into your storyline all the time, I'll let you start with 1 (ONE!) Of the swords.  The other will be something you have to quest for.  Possibly stolen by the evil emporer Druegellyn (Kudos to Uriel for the name)

As for the spells, how's this : For every school you give up, you can take one "Domain" as if you were a cleric, and use those domain spells instead

(Ie get rid of Necromancy but take the Plant Domain so for 1st level spells you'ld loose cause fear, chill touch, and ray of enfeeblement, but gain Entangle to your class spell-list.

Yes, this is extemely restrictive, b/c it involves going outside the norm for your class (It's almost like multiclassing, but not quite). 
Sorry that's about the best I can do.  If It's not good enough, I'ld suggest another character concept.

2. I don't currently have a scanner to put the map on, but I'll do my best to describe it.

The continent of Rekbar is roughly shaped like an irregular circle.  It's hard to describe the kingdoms, so I'll just put below which kingdoms border which other kingdoms.

Kelt Imperium : Borders on Candara and the Wasteland 
Wasteland : Borders on all.
Extoria : Borders on the Wasteland and Realms of Ukko.
Realms of Ukko : Borders on the Wasteland, Extoria, and candara
Candara : Borders on the Wasteland, Realms of Ukko, and Kelt Imperium.

I'm working on PAINT to try to do a rough map.  I'll edit this to add it when I figure it out.

3. Political stucture.  I think I posted that a few posts up.  The Kelt Imperium is a magocracy led by a LE Emporer.

4. As to Upgrading items, it's straight from the DMG : Page 246, the last paragraph before the appendix (Many people miss it)

(DISCLAIMER : This is not the exact wording.  To write the exact wording without permission would be illegal, so I paraphrase.  For exact wording, READ THE BOOK)

 You can add new magical abilities to any magical item without restrictions.  Cost is the same as if the item was not magical.  IE. a +1 Buckler can be transformed into a +3 Buckler, with the cost being the same as if you were buying/making a +3 buckler, Minus the cost of buying/making a +1 buckler. (+1 buckler costs 1,165.  +3 buckler costs 9,165.  SO, to go from the +1 to the +3 buckler, would cost 9,165-1,165= 8,000 GP)
 This also works for other items when adding extra abilities or combining the abilities of multiple items.  If the item is one that takes up a specific space on a character Ring, Helm, Gloves, etc. additional powers are added at double the cost.  
IE. You could start off with boots of striding + Springing (2,500GP) and later get them further enchated to make them "Boots of Striding, Springing, and Elvenkind", for 4,000 GP (Boots of Elvenkind cost 2,000. 2000 X 2 = 4,000)

Get it?  got it?  Good, now GO WILD!!!
Can anyone say "Gloves of dexterity and strength +2"?
(Cost = 4,000 initially, and another 8,000 later for the upgrade.)

Just one thing - Don't try to take the same ability twice (I.E. ring of climbing + climbing), b/c it's still the same "TYPE" of bonus, and won't stack with itself.


----------



## drs (Dec 5, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *So I did... sorry about that.  I'd be glad to play your cohort.  By a good fit d'you mean that I should design my minstrel/spy, or did you have something else in mind? *



I meant that you can design your minstrel/spy character, though I'm leaving it up to you, make whatever! I don't mind.
Edit: Just try and do so post haste so that we can start IC asap .


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 6, 2002)

> Political stucture. I think I posted that a few posts up. The Kelt Imperium is a magocracy led by a LE Emporer.




I mean more specifically, what type of political structure is it? It's obviously a dictatorship, but is it a parliamentary one? Can I, for example, oust the person in charge of taxation if I could convince the emporer that this person has been setting aside tax exemptions for widowed wives, and taxing merchants more to make up for it? Since it's lawful evil I was figuring the best course of action to bring about demise of their plans would be to usurp the chain of command by disuading their confidence, pointing out the non-lawful acts of certain individuals. Being a political manipulator as it is...



> 1. Creamsteak : Seeing as how you've had it worked into your storyline all the time, I'll let you start with 1 (ONE!) Of the swords. The other will be something you have to quest for. Possibly stolen by the evil emporer Druegellyn (Kudos to Uriel for the name)




This is what I was going for all along. I was, earlier, attempting to get you to raise the bar on the cost restrictions for a single item, so I could purchase an Adamantium Bastard Sword (9335). I'll pay the cost out of my resources right out, no questions asked. I had all intentions of recovering the Firebrand from the enemy from the beginning, as they should have it, and should want to use it.



> As for the spells, how's this : For every school you give up, you can take one "Domain" as if you were a cleric, and use those domain spells instead
> 
> (Ie get rid of Necromancy but take the Plant Domain so for 1st level spells you'ld loose cause fear, chill touch, and ray of enfeeblement, but gain Entangle to your class spell-list.




That's fine, I'm actually quite interested in restricting my spells. My character isn't really all that much of an Arcane Caster as much as a Magically Gifted Individual. Though, currently, I'm considering the bard class instead of mixing fighter/sorcerer because it might be able to accomodate my character. I kinda don't want to do that, but then again I do. Bard's have "music" which is not my character's forte, but acting is... and as well, my character could make more use out of the Bard's class skills.

I'll have it done later today, most likely.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 6, 2002)

Do we have a Rogues Gallery Yet? I finished character construction, I'm going Bard 6. I've got a pretty good mix that way, and the only thing I havn't picked out yet is an "Instrument" for some of the spells that require it. I've got 126 Platinum left to spend on miscilenious gear that I need (clothes, food, drink) and I'm curious as to how those things are being dealt with. I bought my first outfit (entertainer's), but without a Home yet, there's not much I can carry around with me and my 79 pounds of armor and gear.

Anyway, if you havn't created a Rogues Gallery thread yet (speaking to Jemal), just go to that forum and make something along the lines of:

Intrigue In Candara: Characters and Creatures

and I'll post my permanent character to it (it would be a lengthy space taker to put it in this thread).


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 6, 2002)

I've updated Aurie, fyi.

Are there other threads out there I'm missing out on?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 6, 2002)

Character by firday evening (EST, if it matters) followed immediatly by post on IC thread....


----------



## drs (Dec 6, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Are there other threads out there I'm missing out on? *



The only other thread started by Jemal is the actual IC thread: "Intrigue In Candara".


----------



## drs (Dec 6, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *Character by firday evening (EST, if it matters) followed immediatly by post on IC thread.... *



Good stuff, if you want me to change any of the conversation that I wrote up between you and me in the IC thread don't hesitate!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 6, 2002)

I'll take you up on that- your half of the conversation is fine, but methinks my character would be a bit more confident than that.   Like I said, I'll post tomorrow... must finish paper....


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2002)

Creamsteak, seeing as your character is an Actor, and one of the Guises of mine is as well, as seeing as how we both seek the downfall of the Keltish Emperor (are you Keltish?), it seems likely that we could know one another at games beginning. Your thoughts?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 6, 2002)

I think Lichtenhart knows "of" my character, and I think my character falls under Knowledge: Nobility DC 5 (King) + 5 (King's Brother) + 5 (Son of King's Brother) + 10 (Believed to be dead) so DC 25 methinks.

I'm Keltish, and very much astranged to my home. I havn't been there is 15 years (I'm 22 now), so I shouldn't draw too much attention.

You can know me as Gustaf, which is actually an Alias.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2002)

*And now I shall go a-cohorting.*

*Abesh Runihan:* Male Half-Elf Rogue 2/Bard 3; CR 5; Medium Humanoid; HD 5d6+5; HP 27; Init +2; Spd 30ft; AC 13; Atk +2 Melee (1d6-1, Shortsword) or Atk +2 Melee (1d6-1 subdual, Sap) or +6 ranged (1d2-1 subdual, masterwork Whip); SA Sneak Attack +1d6; SQ Traps, Evasion, Bardic Knowledge +6, Bardic Music _(Inspire Courage, Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Competence)_; AL CG; SV Fort +2 Ref +8 Will +3; Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 16.

*Skills and Feats:* Bluff +13, Decipher Script +5, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +11, Forgery +8, Gather Information +11, Hide +4, Innuendo +7, Intimidate +11, Move Silently +9, Perform +11 ( Fiddle, Harmonica, Dance, Poem, Tabor, Trumpet, Shawm, Song), Read Lips +8, Sense Motive +8, Use Magic Device +5; Persuasive, Multicultural: Human (+4 Diplomacy with chosen race).

*Possesions:* 2 vials of alchemists fire, _Bracers of Armor +1_, disguise kit (10 applications), entertainer’s outfit, Heward’s Handy Haversack, Masterwork Herald’s Trumpet,  Fiddle, Harmonica,  Tabor, Shawm, _Potion of Jump, Potion of Spider Climbing, Scrolls of Arcane Mark, Erase, Unseen Servant,_, Short Sword, _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_(25 charges), Masterwork Whip, Tuning Fork (Fine Tuning cantrip at 2nd caster level 3/day).  135 Gold Pieces.

*Spells known* (6/3): 0th- _Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Fine Tuning, Ghost Sound, Mending, Percussion._ 1st- _Detect Secret Doors, Message, Silent Image_
*Spells per Day* 3/2

Abesh's father is unknown, but his human mother was the unfaithful wife to a Candaran merchant; she died shortly after he was born.  Being the youngest of eight children, but still loved by his father, he grew up happy and unattached to most material possessions.  His first love and chief joy is music, and his most prized objects his instruments, of which he owns many.  He has had, of course, many a love besides that, and he enjoys many other pleasures- if asked what he wants in life, until recently he probably would answer "Wine, women, and song, although not necessarily in that order.”  As such, his patron god (although he is not strongly affiliated with any) is Aphrodite.

The news of war, however, brought along with it the loss of much of his father’s holdings and the disappearance of his sister Amy, a soldier stationed at one of the destroyed cities.  Abesh, already fiercely patriotic but vague on what one does if one wants to be heroic, has sought out one Thomas Reaver, a man of whom he has heard many tale- he is a madman, a brave man, a liberator- and would fain serve him.

Notes:
Fine Tuning makes an instrument Masterwork for 1 minute/level.  Percussion creates sounds of drums for 5 minutes/level.  They’re both from Song and Silence.

If possible, I’d like to use the rules from song and silence that each instrument, if masterwork and used by someone with Bardic Music ability, either modifies an existing Bardic Music effect or create an entirely new one.  Assuming that you allow this rule, the instruments I use do the following, respectively:


Fiddle- Can maintain two different bardic music effects at once, i.e, both fascinate a foe and inspire courage.
Harmonica- Warms the hearts of Common People.  Fir 1d6 hours after a performance, gain +4 to Bluff, Diplomacy, Disguise, and Gather Information among them, and -4 to intimidate.
Tabor (a drum worn around the neck)- when inspiring courage, +4 against fear but +0 against charm.
Trumpet- When inspiring courage, damage to attack and to damage increases to +2, but the bonus against charm is reduced to +0.
Shawm (a flute- like instrument)- as Harmonica, but among the aristocratic.

This'll be cross posted to the Rogue's gallery thread.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2002)

*Gustaf*
*Human, Bard 6*
*Hit Dice:* 6d6 + 12 (38 hp)
*Initiative:* +2 (Dex)
*Speed:* 20 ft.
*AC:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 Armor)
*Attacks:* Gustave's Sword +9 or MW Longsword +8; MW Shortspear +7 or MW Light Crossbow +7
*Damage:* Gustave's Sword 1d10+4, MW Longsword 1d8+1, MW Shortspear 1d8+3, MW Light Crossbow 1d8
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
*Class Abilities:* Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge
*Race Abilities:* Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill Points
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +7, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 17
*Skills:* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +12, Gather Information +12, Perform (Acting) +12
*Feats:* Ambidexterity, Exotic: Sword, Bastard, Focus: Longsword, Focus: Sword, Bastard

*Spells Per Day:* 3/4/3/-/-/-

*0th Level Spells (DC 13)*
Dancing Lights
Daze
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation
Read Magic

*1st Level Spells (DC 14)*
Charm Person
Cure Light Wounds
Hypnotism
Sleep

*2nd Level Spells (DC 15)*
Hold Person
Sound Burst
Suggestion

*Inventory*
Quiver with 30 MW Bolts
+1 Breastplate
MW Light Crossbow
MW Disguise Kit
Entertainer's Outfit
MW Longsword
MW Shortspear
Gustave's Sword
126 Platinum Coins

*Total Weight Carried:* 79

*Age:* 22 *Gender:* Male *Weight:* 176 lbs. *Size:* Medium *Height:* 6 foot 4 inches

*Experience:* 15000


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

Everyone remember to post your characters (Including Cohorts) in the Rogues Gallery


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

*stupid Joke for the day...*

Instead of Cohorts...
Do Priestess' of Aphrodite get Cowhores?

Just asking.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2002)

*Plays the "joke just made" bit on  drumset*

Ba-dump _tisch_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> **Plays the "joke just made" bit on  drumset*
> 
> Ba-dump tisch
> 
> *



Thank you Thank you! I'll be here all week. Try the veal.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 8, 2002)

CS, I think Father Antonio could have met a younger Gustaf at his mentor's home. It's up to you how much he knows about you and your real identity. Probably he knows something (your mentor was a good friend to him, maybe?) but hasn't recognized you yet.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 8, 2002)

If you met me, there are two time-frames.

Before the age of 7, because on my seventh birthday I was kidnapped by my transformed father (turned into an evil red dragon), and kept.

After the age of 15, when Master Cielmer and Ventarbre convinced the now-lost dragon to give me up. If you know me from this point on, you know me as Gustaf or Gus. Cielmer died recently, and his assistant became Arch-mage of the Kelts.

If you know me before 7, you know me as Phillippe the II, but you don't "know" it's me. I now "pretend" to be the second grandson of good master Kelvin and lord Gustaf's younger sister, but I'm not.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh what tangled webs we weave, eh creamsteak?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, you have no fricken idea. I havn't even skimmed the surface...

Just wait till I start rambling about lost artifacts and missing people... It'll be up to Jemal how much of my character's knowledge is true, how much is badly interpreted, and how much is completely false... I can't wait! That's what I love about this particular type of game/concept... it leaves me the freedom to not be railroaded into any particular vein of adventures.


----------

